# Anyone headed to the "New" Carlisle Expo?



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone on here was headed to the show next weekend? 

Its a nice spot. You would like to see it become successfull!
Mac


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

I guess I should add.. The Central Pa Reptile Expo..if thats what its still being called. I chatted with Vern but forgot to ask! 
Mac


----------



## SciGuy (Mar 18, 2009)

Haven't heard anything about it. Any details?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Greater Harrisburg Reptile Expo

Same GREAT venue as far as the nice new building, parking, floor size, AIR CONDITIONING, tables, food, nice wide aisles, plenty of space, nice huge windows, ect ect.

It is still considered "off the beaten path" to some and not close enough to the turnpike or major roads. A little hard to find.

The demise of the first incarnation for this venue was roundly blamed on advertising issues, so we will see if another promoter can step in. 

This show is not a HOT show as well.

This Sat July 25th date conflicts with the NJ dart frog meet, so I won't be there. I wish it the best and hope that it pulls in decent traffic.


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

It is only a stone throw away from the turnpike, but I understand what your saying. I seems to be just out of reach by the surrounding states/cities. 


I can't make this one either.


----------



## karl47 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll be there to buy a frog from Philsuma and bugs from Mike Shrom.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Karl,

Since I will be at the NJ meet....I am working on having a friend bring that Auratus ......probably drop it off early at Mike Shroms table for ya.

No worries about the $.....no rush on that.


----------



## karl47 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Phil,
I've made arrangements with Mike to buy some Springs and a Fly culture so that will work out just fine and I'll square away with you next meet. Have fun in Jersey.

See Ya,
Karl


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

If any one if going that has -

female intermedius
male imitators or
female vitattus 

Available please let me know.

I won't but will be sending stuff with " the bug depot' fruit flies, feeders, media, excelsior, brewers yeast, etc.

I can so preorders so if you need anything send me a pm and I will see what I can do


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd be going if I wasn't headed to the MADS meeting!


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

I think I am going to be able to swing by. 

Doesn't look like any frog vendors will be there but I think I will be getting some isopods from Mr. Shrom.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Jason,

Even though the vendor list looks as if it has no dart frog vendors....you will be suprised who shows up thats not on the list.

In addition to the large newt and feeder insects from Mike Shrom, I bet you will see a few darts and other frogs.

Remember, this show is just starting back up again under another promoter.

*Karl,*

Tommy (Sciguy) took posession of that male Bronze and turquoise Auratus and he will drop it off at Mike's table for you to pick up. I wonder if Mike will recognize it as one of his froglets from over 3 years ago? I'll bet he will. It has also been colored up with naturose and has taken on a rich light bluish metalic color. Tommy commented on how striking it looked. I'm glad it is being paired back up with that same line.

Sorry I can't make the show....I'll try for the next one, and I'll be at Hamburg August 1st.


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

So how was the show?
Mac


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I heard it was bad. I managed to sell 4ish fruit fly cultures (through the bug guy) he said it was bad. Which might have meant they had no beer.


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Or tooth paste?!

Well that sucks.. I understand Vern and the gang put a lot of effort into it.
Mac


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I should be heading to the next one, theres going to be a next one right?


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

I ended up working late and didn't get to make it. Weekends aren't really good for me.


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm sure there will be. Maybe they see something in it for the winter months?! Who knows.. I could ask Vern and post or if someone else is more up on the info...?!
Mac


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

The site is updated ? ... 11/21/09 is the next one ...


----------

